# The OG celeron/Pentium users club. (you can join if you have a PC with a pentium or Celeron



## JinuIslife8 (Jun 1, 2021)

Ah yes, the Celeron and Pentium processors were good back in the days but now ryzen and intel i3,i5,i7,i9 and xeon easily killed them off making them not exist in the best CPU list. Even so, their life is in our hearts we will share our great battles with our comrades and our goodbyes when we got the new pc that truly made a breakthrough.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jun 1, 2021)

The only pentium I got is the dual core G3258 anniversary edition, it still in spare PC. For today use its does not suffice for 4k60p videos but it can run 4k videos fine at 4.0Ghz overclock. Its one fun cpu. Anyway I don't like to overclock nowadays as I value stability for long term work instead.


----------



## JinuIslife8 (Jun 1, 2021)

thank you for sharing your experiences with your pentium


----------



## RealKGB (Jul 2, 2021)

Joining up with my Katmai Pentium III 500 MHz.
It's in Y2K, my Pentium III/Windows 2000 build. It was cobbled together out of parts from relatives and works well for floppy disk tasks, as it's got both a 3.5" and 5.25" floppy drive.


----------



## 68Olds (Oct 26, 2021)

Pentiums?  Yes I have a few.  The top row is LGA775 & the next row is S478.  I don't currently have any of them running at the moment though.  I have a couple s478 boards, a few LGA775 boards.  No board for the Pentium MMX 233.  All these CPUs are sitting on my PIII 550 beige box.


----------



## AugeK (Oct 26, 2021)

Here is my 5 cents:




2 x P III 600


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 26, 2021)

Oh, man.  Pentiums.  Like 68Olds, I have some, but am less than certain any are in running machines.  There's probably a Pentium D in some derelict, and at least one Socket 7 model in my box o' processors.

Wait:  I may have recently resurrected a 478 board by slapping a random Celery in it.  Time to dig about in the workshop.


----------



## QuietBob (Oct 26, 2021)

Count me in! This Celeron D is actually the slowest 64-bit desktop CPU made by Intel. Running Win7


----------



## AugeK (Oct 26, 2021)

Need to check the company archives, I think we have a 386 based Laptop.
Stay tuned...


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 26, 2021)

My home firewall runs off a Pentium G5400, does that count?


----------



## Nuke Dukem (Oct 26, 2021)

Is my 75 Mhz Pentium I rig OG enough?  The old girl hasn't ran in what's now the better part of two decades, but I think if I managed to find a proper power supply she would fire right up.


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Oct 26, 2021)

I own a few. Nothing pre 2000, but, for early 2000s

2.26ghz Celeron D (478)
2.4ghz Pentium 4 (478)
2.8ghz Pentium 4 (478)
3.0ghz Pentium 4 630  (775)

As for newer stuff, I purchased a brand new sealed in box Intel Celeron G440.

1.6ghz single core Celeron with 1mb cache and no hyperthreading. Sounds like specs from 2003, but its a Sandy bridge lga1155 CPU from 2011. I only bought it as a joke since it's so objectively horrible.




Goes great on my shelf of other 1155 CPUs (not terrible ones)


----------



## Outback Bronze (Oct 26, 2021)

Count me in : )

My first bought PC was a Pentium 4 2.4B 533.

Got a couple of P4EE's laying around ill upload pics of later.

The Intel Pentium was where *Hyper Threading* was born.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2021)

How about if we have a Celeron in a NAS?


----------



## rethcirE (Oct 26, 2021)

Still use a Lenovo ideapad 130S that has an Intel Celeron N4000 (1.1GHz base/ 2.6GHz Max Turbo). Two cores of FURY! It's PASSIVELY cooled and basically never overheats! 6W/10W PL1/PL2 limits

It doesn't respond well to Throttle Stop but it does to QuickCPU so I have it fully tuned with that right now. The main use for this rig is modifying/tuning fuel maps for my motorcycle. The Lenovo is small enough I can throw it in a backpack and ride while the ECU/laptop record data. Honestly, for a Celeron, it runs Windows 10 just fine.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## rethcirE (Oct 27, 2021)

Raw power


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 27, 2021)

I have this on my shelf.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 21, 2021)

Can i join with a a8 5500, its slower than new Pentium but faster than celeron   

Nah Joke i have a Pentium G3258 (but no Z Board) for this funny CPU


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Nov 21, 2021)

What board is it? Many haswell boards had bios versions that allowed overclocking of the g3258, even if they aren't z series


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 21, 2021)

MSI H87M-E35 if im not wrong


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 22, 2021)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> What board is it? Many haswell boards had bios versions that allowed overclocking of the g3258, even if they aren't z series



Many do but windows 10 micro code update broke that feature in my Biostar H81. It possible to get them back by deleting the microcode but each time windows 10 update it would broke it again and you have to repeat again. H81 boards have memory limited to ddr3 1400mhz though for me.

Its not a problem if you run Linux I guess.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 22, 2021)

Another good reason for a LTSC and not Home or Pro


----------



## Rorre (Dec 17, 2021)

Took it out of mothballs just a couple days ago.


----------



## 68Olds (Dec 17, 2021)

Rorre said:


> Took it out of mothballs just a couple days ago.


Nice old Northy 3.0.   That's an AGP 1950 Pro too, correct?  It's been less than a year that I knew an AGP version of that card existed.  I bought a couple x1900 PCIe for a crossfire build back in the day & never saw the AGP option.


----------



## Rorre (Dec 17, 2021)

68Olds said:


> Nice old Northy 3.0.   That's an AGP 1950 Pro too, correct?  It's been less than a year that I knew an AGP version of that card existed.  I bought a couple x1900 PCIe for a crossfire build back in the day & never saw the AGP option.


Yes, AGP x8
In fact I think they made ATI Radeon AGP cards up to the 4600 series till 2007/08.
Almost bought an *HIS HD 4670 ICQ AGP*, but $$$. Anyway google this card, TPU has it in their GPU database.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 17, 2021)

Some day I'll revisit these with some overclocking on an Asus P5Q Pro (and P5B-VM for the 533FSB ones as on P5Q Pro they won't post).







Top row: Celeron D 341 (2.93GHz/256kB/533FSB), Pentium 4 524 (3.06GHz/1MB/533FSB), Pentium 4 541 (3.2GHz/1MB/800FSB), Pentium 4 630 (3GHz/2MB/800FSB), Pentium 4 640 (3.2GHz/2MB/800FSB) and Pentium 4 631 (3GHz/2MB/800FSB)
Bottom row: Pentium D 830 (3GHz/2x1MB/800FSB), Pentium E5200 (2.5GHz/2MB/800FSB) and Pentium G3258 (3.2GHz/3MB/dual-core)


----------



## Rorre (Dec 17, 2021)

My P4 (Northwood), 3ghz HT, 3GB ddr, HIS X1950 Pro 512MB DDR3 AGP, WinXP


----------



## JinuIslife8 (Jan 18, 2022)

I managed to turn my old celeron j1800 system acer sff pc after many years of isolation


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Mar 4, 2022)

Top is a box for a Celeron 430 (that was supposed to be a boxed CPU but was just a box....)
Bottom is a Celeron D 347

I wanted to do a comparison between the Cedar Mill Celeron D 347 and core-based Celeron 420, some of the slowest desktop CPUs capable of running Windows 11, and perhaps compare in older games to see which performs better. Netburst at 2x the clockspeed, or really low end core.

I'm going to have to buy a 420 now since that box didn't include one, but I think it will be interesting to test.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 4, 2022)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> View attachment 238757
> View attachment 238751
> 
> Top is a box for a Celeron 430 (that was supposed to be a boxed CPU but was just a box....)
> ...


Celeron 420 was my first Conroe-based CPU and back in 2008 it was still capable when OC'd to 3GHz'ish.


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Mar 4, 2022)

My computer from ~2009-2014 was a Dell Inspiron with a Celeron 450, 2gb ram, and onboard Intel GMA running Windows Vista.

Very reliable machine that always worked perfectly, but not exactly quick.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 4, 2022)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> My computer from ~2009-2014 was a Dell Inspiron with a Celeron 450, 2gb ram, and onboard Intel GMA running Windows Vista.
> 
> Very reliable machine that always worked perfectly, but not exactly quick.


I had the Celeron 420, 2GB DDR2-900 & 6800 GS in 2008, though I upgraded it to an E4300 later on.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 4, 2022)

Can I join?
I has Pentium/Celly hardware.


----------



## 68Olds (Mar 4, 2022)

Damn, socket 423 Willamette!  You don't see those every day.  My first P4 was a Dell 1.8Ghz willie & RDRAM.  I put a PowerLeap 423 to 478 converter in it and a 2.6Ghz Northwood.  I used that system for a number of years despite being ... well, you know.  

It's all gone now, except the s478 northwood CPU & the RDRAM (I have an Intel s478 RDRAM mobo).  Wish I still had the socket converter for the nostalgia.


----------



## QuietBob (Mar 4, 2022)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> I wanted to do a comparison between the Cedar Mill Celeron D 347 and core-based Celeron 420, some of the slowest desktop CPUs capable of running Windows 11, and perhaps compare in older games to see which performs better. Netburst at 2x the clockspeed, or really low end core.


Go for it man! These two are actually *the* slowest 64-bit Intel desktop CPUs officially supported by Win10 (and 11 after some tweaking). I've done the same for Intel vs. AMD on Win7, really looking forward to your tests!


----------



## Nike_486DX (Mar 5, 2022)

dont currently have a pentium/celeron machine but i got some screenshots saved from when i tried some oc with a 420 (yeah on a X38 board). Almost 2x increase in performance, straight to some Core 2 duo E4200 or Athlon 64 X2 4400 heights, and i imagine that was also possible to do way back in 2008 when it first launched, given the mobo could handle higher fsb. Such a good value cpu for its time, nowadays celeron is just crap


----------



## 68Olds (Mar 5, 2022)

Maximus Formula - Cool!  I have one of those (SE version), but it's seen some hard days.  I flashed it to a Formula Rampage X48 BIOS & benched the crap out of it years ago.  It still works, but it's in an actual Formula Rampage box in the basement these days.


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 5, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> Can I join?
> I has Pentium/Celly hardware.
> 
> 
> ...



I should have expected you'd have not only a 423, but one of the best 423s. I have a mediocre board offset with a half decent chip. One day I'd like to try for a TH7 and some cold benches.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 5, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> dont currently have a pentium/celeron machine but i got some screenshots saved from when i tried some oc with a 420 (yeah on a X38 board). Almost 2x increase in performance, straight to some Core 2 duo E4200 or Athlon 64 X2 4400 heights, and i imagine that was also possible to do way back in 2008 when it first launched, given the mobo could handle higher fsb. Such a good value cpu for its time, nowadays celeron is just crap



OCing was a lot more exciting with 50+% clocks on budget mobos instead of the boring nickel-dimed market segmentation crap we got for the past decade.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Mar 5, 2022)

My old Celly G530, used it for a while when I first got my Sandy Bridge system. Upgraded to i5-2320 later when it was obvious this little thing couldn't quite cut it.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 5, 2022)

ExcuseMeWtf said:


> My old Celly G530, used it for a while when I first got my Sandy Bridge system. Upgraded to i5-2320 later when it was obvious this little thing couldn't quite cut it.


Heh, I had a G550 as a temporary CPU when I went from AM3 to 1155. Upgraded to 2500K @ 4.7 pretty soon as like you said, that wasn't that much of a performer.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 5, 2022)

Fouquin said:


> I should have expected you'd have not only a 423, but one of the best 423s. I have a mediocre board offset with a half decent chip. One day I'd like to try for a TH7 and some cold benches.
> 
> View attachment 238780View attachment 238781


I have P4T also.
Believe it or not, it clocks better than than the Abit board.


----------



## Fouquin (Mar 5, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> I have P4T also.
> Believe it or not, it clocks better than than the Abit board.



That may be, but the Abit has extra onboard goodies that make life easier. Also seems to have more mod options. Not complaining about the P4T-F, it's plenty stable and usable. Just wish it had _a little _more.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Mar 5, 2022)

Fouquin said:


> That may be, but the Abit has extra onboard goodies that make life easier. Also seems to have more mod options. Not complaining about the P4T-F, it's plenty stable and usable. Just wish it had _a little _more.


I understand. It is pretty plain jane.


----------



## dylricho (May 9, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> dont currently have a pentium/celeron machine but i got some screenshots saved from when i tried some oc with a 420 (yeah on a X38 board). Almost 2x increase in performance, straight to some *Core 2 duo E4200* or Athlon 64 X2 4400 heights, and i imagine that was also possible to do way back in 2008 when it first launched, given the mobo could handle higher fsb. Such a good value cpu for its time, nowadays celeron is just crap



I'm on the lookout for one of those. They appear to be as rare as hen's teeth now.

----

My Celeron and Pentium collection:

Celeron 550 `SLA2E` _"Merom-L"_
Celeron 560 `SLA2D` _"Merom-L"_
Celeron 575 `SLB6M` _"Merom-2M"_
Celeron 900 `SLGLQ` _"Penryn-L"_
Celeron 925 `SLGLN` _"Penryn-L"_
Celeron D 352 `SL96P` _"Cedar Mill-512"_
Celeron Dual-Core E1400 `SLAR2` _"Allendale"_
Celeron Dual-Core T1500 `SLAQK` _"Merom-2M"_
Celeron E3300 `SLGU4` _"Wolfdale-3M"_
Pentium 4 2.00 GHz `SL5TL` _"Willamette"_
Pentium Dual-Core E2180 `SLA8Y` _"Allendale"_
Pentium Dual-Core E5500 `SLGTJ` _"Wolfdale-3M"_
Pentium Dual-Core T2390 `SLA4H` _"Merom-2M"_
Pentium Dual-Core T2410 `SLA4G` _"Merom-2M"_
Pentium Dual-Core T3200 `SLAVG` _"Merom-2M"_
Pentium E6700 `SLGUF` _"Wolfdale-3M"_
Pentium III-M 933 MHz `SL5CG` _"Tualatin"_
Pentium T4200 `SLGJN` _"Penryn-3M"_


----------



## defaultluser (May 9, 2022)

My first two Slot 1 processors were both Celerons - 300a @450, and then 533a @800

But after the Athlon XP, AMD's lower prices kept me out if the Celeron doghouse!  

My only Penium was a  haswell dual-core bundle I picked-up from Microcenter (now replaced with a 4790k, also from Microcenter clearance)


----------



## phanbuey (May 9, 2022)

I would love if they brought back the i5 as a pentium.  I remember pentium and celeron brands very fondly.  It always felt great to build a fast system with an overclocked celery.


----------



## dylricho (May 9, 2022)

defaultluser said:


> My first two Slot 1 processors were both Celerons - 300a @450, and then 533a @800
> 
> But after the Athlon XP, AMD's lower prices kept me out if the Celeron doghouse!
> 
> *My only Penium was a  haswell dual-core bundle I picked-up from Microcenter (now replaced with a 4790k, also from Microcenter clearance)*



We sure would love something like Micro Center here in the UK. All we get is Currys-PC World, and places like CeX.


----------



## Aquinus (May 9, 2022)

I have a 2.4Ghz Northwood Celeron in the attic. I haven't turned it on in a very long time. I think I have an old Radeon 9200 and DDR-400 at max capacity for it IIRC. It's been a while since I've looked. That was the first PC I had built from a barebone kit with case, motherboard, and PSU.


----------



## dylricho (May 10, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> I have a 2.4Ghz Northwood Celeron in the attic. I haven't turned it on in a very long time. I think I have an old Radeon 9200 and DDR-400 at max capacity for it IIRC. It's been a while since I've looked. That was the first PC I had built from a barebone kit with case, motherboard, and PSU.



Ah yes, now that you mention it, I too have an old Dell Dimension 4500 in the attic with a Socket 478 Pentium 4 2.00 GHz "Willamette" and 128 MiB of RAM.

That was my first experience with a computer. I remember towards the end before I switched over to a Pentium III-M laptop, that it was excruciatingly painful to use — just loading to Windows XP desktop took 10 minutes!


----------

